# Da Vinci Code talk



## Scott (May 5, 2006)

Our church arranged for Darrell Bock of DTS (and author of Breaking the Da Vinci Code) to come speak at our local library last night on the Da Vinci Code. We had a good turnout of about 70 people (adult programs normally only get 10-20). Dr. Bock was fantastic. 

You could sense spiritual warfare from the questios. There were some hostile people in the audience. One strange fellow was very argumentative and had an ax to grind about whether the Book of John was really written by Lazarus. That was not relevant to the Da Vinci Code at all. There were also a couple of women trying through their "questions" (i.e. monologues) trying to argue for a feminist position. They wanted people to believe that Mary Magdalene was an apostle. One suggested that Mary was the "Mother of Faith." Pretty strange, although I have not read up much on feminism in the Church, apart from the history.

Overall, it was a very good event.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> Cool.
> 
> Peter Jones is an elder at my church, he teamed up with James Garlow on "Cracking The Da Vinci Code."
> ...


Interesting, I just bought 'Cracking The Da Vinci Code' the other day. Have you read it?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 7, 2006)

Jones wrote in article in the last _Table Talk_. In his _Renewing your Mind_ podcast on _The Da Vinci Code_ (still available for download), R.C. stated that he hadn't read any books refuting the book but, if he read any, he would read Jones' book as he is one of the leading scholars on neo-Gnosticism.


----------



## srhoades (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Jones wrote in article in the last _Table Talk_. In his _Renewing your Mind_ podcast on _The Da Vinci Code_ (still available for download), R.C. stated that he hadn't read any books refuting the book but, if he read any, he would read Jones' book as he is one of the leading scholars on neo-Gnosticism.



For anyone that has access all of the articles in Table Talk this month concerning the _Da Vinci Code_ are all very good. James White wrote an excellent article refuting the claim that the gnostic gospels were ever even considered canonical.


----------



## Dave L (May 10, 2006)

For those in the UK, James White will be speaking on the Davinci Code at the Metropolitan School of Theology on Tuesday 4th July, in London. If you can't make the whole School, they are happy to accept day visitors.

I'm hoping to be there - looking forward to it already!


----------

